# Snail on my other snail :S



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

My snail was directly on top of my other snail (these 2 guys are rams horns). I was just wondering if that was a sign of anything?


----------



## Korosive (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't think it means anything, he's just eating what he found on the others back.

Many people think they may be mating, but I'm pretty sure snails are hermaphroditic.


----------



## Bklyn38 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Do snails mate?. I thought they budded. Hermaphrodites?
Ray


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Bklyn38 said:


> *Do snails mate?. I thought they budded. Hermaphrodites?
> Ray


Depends on the species of snail.
Rams horns are hermaphrodites but they still mate.


----------

